# No SD DVR's on Best Buy website



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

I couldn't find an SD DVR on Best Buys website.
I wonder if they are going to start stocking a newer DVR.
Has anyone heard what typr they going to yet?
I.E. R16 or R22?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

have you been to the store to see?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

they are going thru changes...maybe they are. they also have dropped the price on the hddvr's and the sd dvr were...79 dollars i think at there store. maybe they are just not selling them online or something...i dont know this is too much change for me haha


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

I did stop at a local store here in Milwaukee early last month and they didn't have any available. And they weren't sure when any more were coming in. I asked him if that meant they were going to stop selling the R15. He said he hasn't heard anything, but to watch the website. He said they usually change the website info before the stores. So I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Spicoli said:


> I did stop at a local store here in Milwaukee early last month and they didn't have any available. And they weren't sure when any more were coming in. I asked him if that meant they were going to stop selling the R15. He said he hasn't heard anything, but to watch the website. He said they usually change the website info before the stores. So I guess we'll see what happens.


I was at the Racine Best Buy (20 miles south of Milwaukee) the other day and they had a pile of NEW R15's sitting there in sealed boxes. I should have asked what the "add on lease fee" was to take one home.....but I already have 3 DVR's!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

The last time I was in the Raleigh Best Buy at Crabtree Valley Mall they had one R15 and right below that was three R16s and that was about a month and a half ago.


----------



## Crunchy (Jul 22, 2008)

bjflynn04 said:


> The last time I was in the Raleigh Best Buy at Crabtree Valley Mall they had one R15 and right below that was three R16s and that was about a month and a half ago.


In Gaithersburg, Maryland BB had an open box SD Samsung and some others that looked like they were sealed. Price was marked $79 on the shelf. I didn't see any markdown for the "open box" unit.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Just checked BB website this morning, they now have the R22 available.... sort of.
They're on back order. But available at most stores.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

They also have an HR22 listed which I have heard nothing about and am wondering about.


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> They also have an HR22 listed which I have heard nothing about and am wondering about.


hmmm....
according to bestbuy.com
HR22 400 SD/100 HD hrs
HR21 200 SD/50 HD hrs


----------



## noursegod (Dec 19, 2006)

The website is showing them as in stock at my local store. Perhaps I should go check it out.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Just ordered mine through the website for in store pick up. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

No such thing as an HR22 (yet?). The R22-100 and -200 can receive and decode MPEG4 signals but that functionality is disabled for HD. Whether Directv chooses to enable it or not is as yet unknown.

Best Buy's marketing is either fubar'd (likely) or seriously jumping the gun.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Spicoli said:


> Just ordered mine through the website for in store pick up. Can't wait to check it out.


You're likely to be disappointed if you think it'll do HD right out of the box.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> You're likely to be disappointed if you think it'll do HD right out of the box.


I'm not a HD subscriber right now. Maybe sometime next year. I currently have 2 R15's, so I'm just looking to get a new model and see how she performs.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

griz said:


> hmmm....
> according to bestbuy.com
> HR22 400 SD/100 HD hrs
> HR21 200 SD/50 HD hrs


My R22 (not Hr) has the same SD recording capacity as my HR21. 200 hours of SD. It also has the same size hard drive (320GB I think).

Carl


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

The Best Buy website claims it is a HR22 with 400 standard and 100 HD recording.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

the website is all sorts of messed up...lol


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

"400 hours of standard definition programming or up to 100 hours of high-definition programming" thats what i saw online on the hr22


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

turey22 said:


> "400 hours of standard definition programming or up to 100 hours of high-definition programming" thats what i saw online on the hr22


Their site is almost certainly wrong. They also (until maybe today?) had an "HR21-600" which doesn't even exist. The actual units were HR21-700.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jsmartin99 said:


> The Best Buy website claims it is a HR22 with 400 standard and 100 HD recording.


Yes it does ..


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes it does ..


Sooo... Are you saying something here????


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tunce said:


> Sooo... Are you saying something here????


He's saying the website says what it says. :lol:

He's not saying it's accurate. Why won't you people take it from those of us actually using the R22? If it ever becomes capable of being an "HR22" or if such a beast is ever independently released, you're gonna hear about it here first I'm pretty sure not on a retailer website.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tunce said:


> Sooo... Are you saying something here????


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

turey22 said:


> the website is all sorts of messed up...lol


Messed up is an understatement.Wrong information on the R22.Why am I not surprised.:nono2:


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Their site is almost certainly wrong.


Either that or the HR22 is the 100 hr HD DVR that DirecTV said earlier this year would be out in "mid-2008". Looks like it matches what DirecTV said was coming, so I would guess that it is what it says it is on the web site


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

If there is an HR22 it looks like a winner!.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Either that or the HR22 is the 100 hr HD DVR that DirecTV said earlier this year would be out in "mid-2008". Looks like it matches what DirecTV said was coming, so I would guess that it it what it says it is on the web site


Maybe, but I'd wait for the First Look here before trusting a retailer website, especially in light of that "HR21-600" they had listed for so long.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Maybe, but I'd wait for the First Look here before trusting a retailer website, especially in light of that "HR21-600" they had listed for so long.


Doug just confirmed it.The HR22 is coming out with a 500GB Hard Drive.

Also no built in BBCs.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136423


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Doug just confirmed it.The HR22 is coming out with a 500GB Hard Drive.
> 
> Also no built in BBCs.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136423


Well there you go then. The question I have now is, "Will my R22 be software-upgradable to HD?"


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Maybe, but I'd wait for the First Look here before trusting a retailer website, especially in light of that "HR21-600" they had listed for so long.


They still have the HR21-600 'available'

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8503951&type=product&id=1186004963843


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

So, LameLefty I think you owe me/us an apology! Getting all over my case for seeing something in Doug's post.

:lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tunce said:


> So, LameLefty I think you owe me/us an apology! Getting all over my case for seeing something in Doug's post.
> 
> :lol:


Sure, consider yourself apologized to.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> My R22 (not Hr) has the same SD recording capacity as my HR21. 200 hours of SD. It also has the same size hard drive (320GB I think).
> 
> Carl


It does? What's your secret?

My R22 only has 150 hours of SD capacity according to the disk space meter and what I've already got recorded. (And most of it is low-bandwidth stuff like series and gameshows, NOT sports)


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Sure, consider yourself apologized to.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> It does? What's your secret?
> 
> My R22 only has 150 hours of SD capacity according to the disk space meter and what I've already got recorded. (And most of it is low-bandwidth stuff like series and gameshows, NOT sports)


I don't know about your box, but . . .

You inspired me to fire up the Slingbox and do the math. I've currently got 26 movies and some 65 episodes of various TV program Series Link recordings on my drive. I went through each and every single thing and came up with 103 hours and 45 minutes worth of stuff. The indicator is 49% free. That's 203+ hours of SD capacity.

I also have 10 movies of varying length and six other things in the "Movies Now" tab, though I think those get overwritten as the drive fills up (I could be wrong though).

But in any event, over 200 SD hours.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Well there you go then. The question I have now is, "Will my R22 be software-upgradable to HD?"


Well you let me know if you upgrade or I'll let you know.But as it stands right now my HD upgrade should be in 2 years.

By then I'll probably trade it in for a HR46?.


----------

